# STUPID FISH SELLER AGAIN- URGENT ID NEEDED



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello everyone, if you can go back and look at my posts ( or those of you who can remember)

a couple of weeks back a stupid person ( i dont wana repeat the same story as it doesnt matter) asked me if i was interested in piranhas.......... haha.

Long stroy short he eneded up showing me loads of different species of piranha which were all stupidly cheap!!!

well this person has just emailed me with some new piranhas at .... stupidly low prices

i need some id help fast.

My first question is, is there such thing as " a columbian jet black rhoms " black rhom?
my second question is there such thing as " a diamond rhom red breast"

now for the id is this fish a geryi- he said it is 11 inches £100








is this fish a black mask elong- 7inches £20 haha








and i can have this fish for £10 as he cannot be sure it is a piranha, although it eats feeders LOLLOLLOL (THIS IS DEFINATELY MY NEW FISH)









i think pic 3 is a rhom that is why i am definately getting it. I am going to ask him to cut me a deal and i will buy a tank of him aswel hahaha what do you guys think???

the tank looks pretty dirty in pic 3

but what are the other 2 i could be the proud keeper of 3 serras haha


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

looks like a rhom dude...maybe one of those diamond ones.???.....could be wrong, other opinions would be nice


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

the first pic is a geryi and the second is an elong and third is definitely a rhom.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

fish lover said:


> the first pic is a geryi and the second is an elong and third is definitely a rhom.










i agreed with you 1st..2nd...and 3rd...pic..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah! thats soem awesome fish and some insane prizes!!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I like the looks of the elong....Almost enough to make me get one.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

FIrst is a Geryi...Definitly grab that if u have the money

Second is an elong....

Thirs is definitly some sort of Rhom, pretty cheap at 10 euro.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

hahah so every fish he stated the name for was correct!!!! (he musnt be that stupid afterall)

but why would the prices be so low?

How much are Geryi piranhas normally, can you even get an 11" one!!!

i always knew that pic 3 was a rhom, i have saw all 3 fish in person aswel hahaha.

The Geryi is feckin sweet but a little costly

any idea on the other questions i asked


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> FIrst is a Geryi...Definitly grab that if u have the money
> 
> Second is an elong....
> 
> Thirs is definitly some sort of Rhom, pretty cheap at 10 euro.


no euro's in the uk bro. 
awesome luco. id deffo grab that elong if i were you. man if only i had a tank spare id so 
buy that elong. where abouts do you live?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. geryi
S. elongatus
S. rhombeus

Id complete.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Lucouk said:


> Hello everyone, if you can go back and look at my posts ( or those of you who can remember)
> 
> a couple of weeks back a stupid person ( i dont wana repeat the same story as it doesnt matter) asked me if i was interested in piranhas.......... haha.


You are an idiot kid and appears to me like you are the one that needs an education in these fish. Calling someone stupid and then asking for identification on 3 of the easiest to ID Serrasalmus simple speaks to your lack of knowledge and experience in this hobby. I will be speaking to the person that is currently caring for these fish and letting him know that you are simply too immature to be trusted to care for such beautiful fish.....and he should reconsider any deal you may have in place.

Next time you are looking for fish...do us all a favor and dont come on a website about them and start bashing on other owners.....this is a very small niche in the hobby...not a smart thing to do.


----------

